# What car sparked your interest in cars?



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to lust after one of these. Aged about 12 I wanted one, badly.

What about you?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

For me when I was a kid it was these 









On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

This,the Capri 2.0 S










Followed closely by this


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

ReTTro fit said:


> For me when I was a kid it was these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Remember fitting some spots to a yellow Mk2 that I had trying to get that sort of look.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

I really got into F1 in the 80's and early 90's which ultimately got me interested in cars. But at 16 I got a bike and my love of bikes went on from there... I didn't actually by my first car until I was 24, and that was mainly cause the Mrs fell pregnant!.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ReTTro fit said:


> For me when I was a kid it was these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like Mexico colors but I had a Mk1 Lotus Twin Cam in red with the flaired arches, bonnet pins, cage ect and double spots looking like that. My first car was a Mk1 Capri V4 however.


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

An original mk1 lotus never had the wide arches John

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

ReTTro fit said:


> An original mk1 lotus never had the wide arches John
> 
> On iPhone using Tapacrap


Mine was stage prepared and the arches were fiberglass but it looked much like that. It had white squares on the doors for the numbers too and I got stopped most nights by the Liverpool police but that was mostly because they were interested once they'd checked it wasn't stolen so I didn't mind really :lol:

I still remember the reg - JJ0 264F. The best fun car I ever had and on many ULMC and other events. Came off on the same bend as Tony Pond at Knowsley in the monkey puzzle but I was marshalling - well, on my way out :roll: Sadly fell apart due to stress from the Bilsteins despite the gusseting and bracing.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

A 1965 Mercedes 230 SL Roadster










I walked past my dream car as often as I could. It belonged to a Berliner vet who looked after our budgies and I insited that I took the budgies to the vet when ill so I could see "my" car :roll:


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

These got me interested in jps ciggies at an early age 








These got me interested in cars :lol: lovely lines .


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

At the age of 7 my mother bought me the 1969 Observer Book of Automobiles. I still have it.


----------



## Brisandy2008 (Apr 17, 2016)

1973 GTR Torana. I always loved these and grew up watching Bathurst. Built this one up from scratch and owned her for about ten years.


----------



## riiiiiich (Oct 22, 2011)

Well my first car was a Peugeot 106. So it wasn't that


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have been a car nut as far back as I can remember , my folks very often remind me I could identify every car on the road at 5yrs old ....... that was back in the days when they all looked so different to each other :roll:


----------



## kclee1st (Nov 9, 2015)

My Dad purchased an Austin Marina when I was a child around 1972. The owner of the dealership had his MK1 Jag XKE for sale in the showroom. Silver with black interior. Dealer would let me sit in driver's seat when we visited showroom.
Also a guy a few blocks from my home had a '63 split window Corvette that he kept parked on the street back in the early 70's. Blue on blue. I lusted for that one too.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was given the Ladybird book of cars when I was about 8 or 9. In the late 50s - 60s cars were individual and had character which made them look different from each other.
Perhaps the first car that I fell in love with was this (can anyone name it?) ......


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

A brand new Audi S2 (3B) Pearl White - H Reg, one of the first to be made.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Grew up around an old school garage virtually from birth - mechanical in the front (pits not lifts), panel beating at the rear and pumps out on the street. All my school jobs from the age of 13 were around "motors" - cleaning cars, helping the mechanics, selling when the bosses went down the pub on Saturday lunchtime, pumping petrol when we had 2-5 star and a lever on the side to select the grade and finally in the parts dept of a Rootes dealership - hence my first car being a Hillman Super Imp.

My uncle Peter had one of these from new as many of my family worked for Fords in Dagenham










So cool then, I still want one now.

VT


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Oh yes! The old Ford Consul Capri. Very nice. Loved them too.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> I was given the Ladybird book of cars when I was about 8 or 9. In the late 50s - 60s cars were individual and had character which made them look different from each other.
> Perhaps the first car that I fell in love with was this (can anyone name it?) ......


Nash Metropolitan. 8)

VT


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Von Twinzig said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > I was given the Ladybird book of cars when I was about 8 or 9. In the late 50s - 60s cars were individual and had character which made them look different from each other.
> ...


Near enough. Austin made the Metropolitans under the Nash name for the US market. Later on they started making RHD versions for the UK and these were known as Austin Metropolitans, although I not sure whether they were actually badged as Austins.


----------

